

First Atomic Clock Wristwatch  - Muzza
http://leapsecond.com/pages/atomic-bill/

======
oiuyftgrghjk
But if you carry the clock with you then it only tells you the time in your
own frame of reference - which is totally useless.

I can have a broken watch that tells me the time only for me.

If you want to meet someone for coffeedo you want to have to tell them your
speed, direction and altitude so they can make the necessary SR and GR
corrections to their frame of reference?

~~~
cnvogel
Sorry to correct you, but that single atomic wristwatch is totally inadequate
to reliably detect the effects predicted by general relativity.

You'd better use at least three (and compare their readings with the home-
based hydrogen maser) for that experiment, which TVB dutifully carried out -
on a weekend-trip with his kids.

<http://leapsecond.com/great2005/>

~~~
oiuyftgrghjk
But if you believe GR and have a geological map for your position you can work
out the correction reasonably accurately

------
metageek
I liked this part:

> _Batteries are included (they last about 45 minutes but are rechargeable)._

~~~
die_sekte
Solution: Attach a better power source, e.g. a small nuclear reactor, to the
other wrist.

------
hardy263
Reminds me of how old cell phones used to look like. Now if only we could
apply moore's law to quantum mechanics, eventually it'll reach the size of a
normal wristwatch!

------
wazoox
Soon available from the best jewellers ? This is hilarious. At least I hope
it's precise enough to measure the effect of gravity on your own time frame :)

------
kno
At least he gets to exercise carrying this box around.

